

NASA web developers obviously not rocket scientists, how silly. - notlisted
http://nasa.gov/
This is silly.  If you try accessing http://nasa.gov/ it does not open up, unless you add www.
======
mryan
You are not the first to point out this perceived problem:
[http://wiki.nasa.gov/cm/blog/nasadotgov/posts/post_130686081...](http://wiki.nasa.gov/cm/blog/nasadotgov/posts/post_1306860816073.html)

Short version: They have decided the cost of doing so is not worth it. I could
not agree more - sure, redirecting example.com -> www.example.com is
technically straightforward, but setting up a highly-available cluster (which
NASA would certainly require) is not free.

------
notlisted
This is silly. If you try accessing <http://nasa.gov/> it does not open up,
unless you add www.

